# Gaggia Espresso Machines



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is pleased to announce it's association with Gaggia espresso machines.

We will be stocking the following from next week onwards:

*
Bean to Cup Machines - GAGGIA*

BRERA SILVER

ACCADEMIA

PLATINUM Vision

TITANIUM

SYNCRONY LOGIC RS

*Traditional Ground/Pods Machines - GAGGIA*

GRAN GAGGIA PRESTIGE

CAREZZA DELUXE

CLASSIC INOX BRUSHED

Cubika Plus

NEW BABY Red Dose

NEW BABY BLACK

NEW BABY CLASS

NEW BABY TWIN

*Grinders*

MDF BLK

MM SILV

Prices will be very competitive and in line with RRP.


----------

